# What happened to pkg_delete FreeBSD 6.4?



## mikie46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Upgraded from 6.2 -> 6.4 and pkg_delete no longer works.

There are a few packages i want to remove one is freetype2. As in;

freetype2                   <  needs updating (port has 2.3.7)

But when i execute pkg_delete i get this;

la1010# pkg_delete -f freetype2
pkg_delete: no such package 'freetype2' installed

That goes for another package. Is something messed up?


----------



## trev (Feb 12, 2009)

<oops>


----------



## dh (Feb 12, 2009)

You have to supply full package name (with version number etc) or partial name with wildcards -
Try 
	
	



```
pkg_delete 'freetype2*'
```


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok thank you, that seemed to work!


----------



## ale (Feb 12, 2009)

dh said:
			
		

> You have to supply full package name (with version number etc) or partial name with wildcards -
> Try
> 
> 
> ...


Or 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -x freetype
```
Anyway I think that, unless you are doing it from a non interative script, it's better running it also with -i option.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 20, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For pkg_delete -x is a dangerous switch.
With pkg_delete -x freetype you'd also delete an installed libfreetype or something else you don't want do delete.

It is safer to use pkg_delete freetype\*


----------



## ale (Feb 20, 2009)

That's why I run it with _-i_


----------

